# metriculation of vehicle in portugal



## EX PACE DRIVER

I am thinking of bringing my FORD MONDEO 2.00 DIESEL TDCI to portugal it is 2004 and I was wondering how much it would cost me to metriculate it here.


----------



## MrBife

EX PACE DRIVER said:


> I am thinking of bringing my FORD MONDEO 2.00 DIESEL TDCI to portugal it is 2004 and I was wondering how much it would cost me to metriculate it here.


The official site is here ... http://www.e-financas.gov.pt/de/jsp-...dorISV2009.jsp

If you do a google search for 'matriculation portugal' you will come up with some more reading material.


----------



## Bubbles67

There are articles about matriculation on my website too...make sure you are aware of all the costs.


----------



## siobhanwf

I have downloaded this information from the AFPOP website 

The easiest way of acquiring a vehicle with valid Portuguese registration documents is to purchase a new vehicle from an authorised agent in Portugal who will register the vehicle for you. This has the added advantage of having agents close by to provide service, guarantees, and spare parts. However, importation is an option and there can be tax advantages for new residents from within the EU who import a vehicle they have owned for more than 12 months.
You cannot have a foreign licenced vehicle in Portugal for over 6 months in a year, after that time you need to legalize the vehicle by importing it.
In order to do the car Importation you should follow these steps: Firstly, to use the vehicle legally whilst the importation process is underway, the owner should apply at the Customs for a long-term permit Guia de Circulação. In the same place the owner will, when applicable, apply for exemption or determination of vehicle tax. The vehicle will then be registered with IMTT and the Documento Único (Car Document) will then be posted to you. 
Individuals who are moving to Portugal and who have resided in another EU state, for at least 12 months prior to their arrival in Portugal, and who can provide proof of this (utility bills), may be eligible for exemption from ISV. Severely disabled people may also be eligible whether they are moving to Portugal or already living here.
For new residents in Portugal who come from an EU member state country, the vehicle must have been bought in the country of their previous residence, not have been exempted from any tax, and have been owned for at least 12 months before transfer of residence, when transferring the residence, you must cancel the residence in your country of origin immediately. Exemption must be requested within six months of transfer of residence, providing that you did not have any income from in Portugal until then. This can be done at one of seven Customs offices (Lisbon, Matosinhos, Aveiro, Setúbal, Faro, Funchal and Ponta Delgada). 
After presentation of the documentation to the Customs, they provide a receipt that permits the vehicle to be driven in Portugal for the period indicated on the receipt. This period is renewable until the importation process is complete, which can be up to one year. Exemption from vehicle tax can only be claimed once in any ten years.
Portuguese vehicle registration (Matricula)
The Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres (IMTT) is the government department responsible for registering vehicles and vehicle ownership and for issuing registration numbers. 
Portuguese number plates can only be issued for a vehicle previously registered in another country when its technical specifications meet Portuguese and/or European Union standards. The process of assessing whether a model meets these standards is known as homologação. 

If the model has not been approved for use in Portugal but the vehicle was registered in another EU country, then the original or a notarised copy of the manufacturer's certificate from that country is required. The vehicle will also need a technical inspection at a registered test centre. For motorbikes this includes a noise level test. The approval of models not previously registered in the EU is much more complicated.
After submitting the documentation an inspection to the vehicle needs to be done to confirm the vehicle's chassis and motor numbers, the number of passengers, and that lights, reflectors and safety equipment meet Portuguese standards, this inspection is done only in Inspection Centres classed as “Centro de Inspecção Classe B) In the Algarve you can find one in Lagos, Portimão and Loulé. Following successful inspection, the IMTT will issue the vehicle registration document (Documento Unico), see Bulletin P/10/E Car Documents.
Agents
A number of organisations will undertake the registration of vehicles; these include the Portuguese car owners association (Automóvel Clube de Portugal, ACP), customs agents (Despachante Oficial), and other agencies providing services for expatriates. For a new resident, the use of one of these agents may simplify the process. The Yellow Pages gives a list of agents under "Agências de Documentação" or “Despachante Oficial” and some are also available from the AFPOP Advantage Directory.


----------



## siobhanwf

Bubbles67 said:


> There are articles about matriculation on my website too...make sure you are aware of all the costs.



BRILLIANT information on your website Wendy.


Don´t think I will be buying any more Hello magaziines!!!!


----------



## Silverwizard

*The Matriculation Nightmare!*



EX PACE DRIVER said:


> I am thinking of bringing my FORD MONDEO 2.00 DIESEL TDCI to portugal it is 2004 and I was wondering how much it would cost me to metriculate it here.


Hi there & welcome to the forum,I speak as one who has just gone through the matriculation process here with my car,frankly I wish I hadn't bothered,it's a complete nightmare (if my experience is anything to go by).After MANY false starts & equally as many visits to incorrect offices etc I was advised to use an authorised agent.I did so & with all costs my bill came to almost €850 & took 7 months!!
My wife (who is Portuguese) spoke to lots of local government officials here who told her that in their opinion it's made deliberately difficult by the government to discourage people from doing it & encourage them to buy a car here.
I'm all for supporting local businesses,but the taxation on new vehicles here quite frankly beggars belief,it's extortionate.
A member of my wife's family recently obtained a quote for a new car from a Seat dealership close to his home,when he compared the price quoted with the price in Spain the differential was more than €6000!
Welcome to Portugal!


----------



## Bubbles67

siobhanwf said:


> BRILLIANT information on your website Wendy.
> 
> 
> Don´t think I will be buying any more Hello magaziines!!!!


We will be having a new article about Matriculating cars this week, from someone who has just gone through the process.

It is true, that the Portuguese authorities try to make it difficult, but surely the EU cannot continue to allow this double standed within this FREE europe that we live in.

We will continue to watch what is happening with car importation and keep our readers informed.

:confused2:


----------



## siobhanwf

Bubbles67 said:


> We will be having a new article about Matriculating cars this week, from someone who has just gone through the process.
> 
> It is true, that the Portuguese authorities try to make it difficult, but surely the EU cannot continue to allow this double standed within this FREE europe that we live in.
> 
> We will continue to watch what is happening with car importation and keep our readers informed.
> 
> :confused2:


The problem is that the EU fines are so small that it seems that the authorities are prepared to pay the fines for those who complain and rake in the taxes for those who dont.


----------



## siobhanwf

You might find this site helpful. It is the Foreign Office information on importing cars temporarily and permanently to portugal

Importing cars


----------



## Silverwizard

*The Matriculation Nightmare!*



Bubbles67 said:


> We will be having a new article about Matriculating cars this week, from someone who has just gone through the process.
> 
> It is true, that the Portuguese authorities try to make it difficult, but surely the EU cannot continue to allow this double standed within this FREE europe that we live in.
> 
> We will continue to watch what is happening with car importation and keep our readers informed.
> 
> :confused2:


Hi Bubbles,through my experiences since living here in Portugal one thing has become abundantly clear & that is that the Portuguese E.U. negotiators will say ANYTHING & sign ANYTHING to improve their standing & thereby maximising their take from the communal pot.However when it comes to putting said agreements into practice it's a very different story.What angers me is that in U.K. we adhere to the letter on EVERYTHING (it's not British to do otherwise).As you quite rightly say this situation cannot be allowed to continue,if for no other reason than the blatant 
unfairness of it all.Portugal seems to be taking money with one hand whilst thumbing it's nose with the other.


----------



## nickfrog

Errr... slight misunderstanding here. It's not an import tax (those have totally disapeared within the EU in 1984), it's a registration tax that is totally within EU law as it does not discriminate EU nationals (ie the tax is the same whichever EU country you come from).
Portugal are free to choose a particular fiscal policy. They don't even have to legally give immigrants the right to register a car free of tax.
The Republic of Ireland have a similar policy on new cars BTW.
Some of their taxes are much lower than in other EU countries and no one seem to complain about that. The obvious instance being inheritance tax that can save you much more money than the cost of registering a car in Portugal...or the 5-year exemption for local tax.
In other words, you can't have it both ways...


----------



## siobhanwf

nickfrog said:


> Errr... slight misunderstanding here. It's not an import tax (those have totally disapeared within the EU in 1984), it's a registration tax that is totally within EU law as it does not discriminate EU nationals (ie the tax is the same whichever EU country you come from).
> Portugal are free to choose a particular fiscal policy. They don't even have to legally give immigrants the right to register a car free of tax.
> The Republic of Ireland have a similar policy on new cars BTW.
> Some of their taxes are much lower than in other EU countries and no one seem to complain about that. The obvious instance being inheritance tax that can save you much more money than the cost of registering a car in Portugal...or the 5-year exemption for local tax.
> In other words, you can't have it both ways...


How right you are Nick. Ireland's laws are the same with their taxes decided by the Irish Government. There are a few other countries doing the same thing.

We opted to buy oour 2nd car here.

With regards to the local tax..ours was years when we bought our house ....that has now been increased to 8!!

There was I believe a ruling by the EU baout a year ago saying that Portugal were perfectly within their rights to charge the charges they were.


----------



## Silverwizard

nickfrog said:


> Errr... slight misunderstanding here. It's not an import tax (those have totally disapeared within the EU in 1984), it's a registration tax that is totally within EU law as it does not discriminate EU nationals (ie the tax is the same whichever EU country you come from).
> Portugal are free to choose a particular fiscal policy. They don't even have to legally give immigrants the right to register a car free of tax.
> The Republic of Ireland have a similar policy on new cars BTW.
> Some of their taxes are much lower than in other EU countries and no one seem to complain about that. The obvious instance being inheritance tax that can save you much more money than the cost of registering a car in Portugal...or the 5-year exemption for local tax.
> In other words, you can't have it both ways...


Hi Nick,totally accept all the arguments put forward in your posting,however what I think we're taking issue with here is the manner by which these laws are implemented.
As one who has gone through this process I can categorically state it was a nightmare both procedure wise & cost wise.How in all that is reasonable should the costs be so outrageously high & the legislation so torturous to understand that you need to employ the services of a matriculation agent (cost usually around €500)?How can the huge price differential in new car prices here be justified?
As far as inheritance tax is concerned I don't think many expats will benefit from that.
Don't think anyone called it an import tax?


----------



## niner_mike

Silverwizard said:


> Hi Nick,totally accept all the arguments put forward in your posting,however what I think we're taking issue with here is the manner by which these laws are implemented.
> As one who has gone through this process I can categorically state it was a nightmare both procedure wise & cost wise.How in all that is reasonable should the costs be so outrageously high & the legislation so torturous to understand that you need to employ the services of a matriculation agent (cost usually around €500)?How can the huge price differential in new car prices here be justified?
> As far as inheritance tax is concerned I don't think many expats will benefit from that.
> Don't think anyone called it an import tax?


Perhaps I´m missing something but as ISV is clearly a registration (not import) tax, I´ve never understood why exemptions are available for new residents who have owned their vehicle in another EU state for at least 12 months prior to bringing it to Portugal. Does this mean one could register a boat/aircraft/dog/whatever in Portugal free of registration taxes providing the same conditions have been adhered to?


----------



## flashfolly

Silverwizard said:


> I speak as one who has just gone through the matriculation process here with my car,frankly I wish I hadn't bothered,it's a complete nightmare (if my experience is anything to go by).After MANY false starts & equally as many visits to incorrect offices etc I was advised to use an authorised agent.I did so & with all costs my bill came to almost €850 & took 7 months!!
> My wife (who is Portuguese) spoke to lots of local government officials here who told her that in their opinion it's made deliberately difficult by the government to discourage people from doing it & encourage them to buy a car here.
> I'm all for supporting local businesses,but the taxation on new vehicles here quite frankly beggars belief,it's extortionate.
> A member of my wife's family recently obtained a quote for a new car from a Seat dealership close to his home,when he compared the price quoted with the price in Spain the differential was more than €6000!
> Welcome to Portugal!


But, despite all the hassle and unfairness of it all and curse the Portuguese government etc etc., the matriculation procedure cost you €850, compared to a possible €6,000 extra on a new car. So doesn't that make it worth it, at the end of the day?


----------



## Benny Dorm

Nickfrog is absolutely correct, the following appeared in the Portugal News..........Widespread belief that the Portuguese state prefers paying EU fines as opposed to giving up on its lucrative car tax was turned on its head back in 2009. 

Following a complaint lodged with the European Commission by a group of expatriates living in Portugal, Brussels responded that the country is in full accordance with existing EU laws, even commending it for exempting cars in certain cases. 

The EU however suggested no taxes should be charged on cross-border transfer of cars, but said it has been unable to implement this due to lack of support from a number of EU Member States.

“At present there is no obligation under Community law to exempt vehicles from registration tax upon permanent transfer of residence”, the EC’s Taxation and Customs Union said in a statement to which The Portugal News was granted access at the time. 

The EC body went on to stress the fact that Portugal in some cases chooses not to levy any tax on the importation of vehicles. 

“Portugal has however, on its own initiative, chosen to exempt vehicles from tax in such situations provided that certain conditions are fulfilled. In particular, a free tax period for the importation of an owners personal car is allowed, in the case of a permanent change of residence of a citizen, when the importation is made within six months of the effective change of residence”, the EC explained, quoting Portuguese legislation.


----------



## glennaberry

hi everyone,

hoping you can tell me what i should do with my swedish registered 98 toyota corolla touring which has now been in portugal with me for 3 months. i want to go back to sweden but not up for the drive back. i was hoping to sell it here but sounds like thats a nightmare of paperwork. what should i do with it then ..any advice much appreciated


----------



## canoeman

3 months you can keep it here for another just under 3 months.

You can sell it as a Swedish car depending on Sweden's rules & regs, and whether buyer could legally buy it (does Sweden have similar regs to Portugal on buying Fiscal number, address) but would it actually have any value as it couldn't then be matriculated by new owner, and unless they where returning to Sweden would face problems in any EU country.

Might be worth more scrapped legally again depending on Sweden's rules and regs


----------



## glennaberry

glennaberry said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> hoping you can tell me what i should do with my swedish registered 98 toyota corolla touring which has now been in portugal with me for 3 months. i want to go back to sweden but not up for the drive back. i was hoping to sell it here but sounds like thats a nightmare of paperwork. what should i do with it then ..any advice much appreciated


thanks canoeman,

yes i think the car is probsably only worth about 800euros and if it costs that to reregister etc theres not much point. pity really its too good to be scrapped


----------



## canoeman

If your not a resident or owned it for requisite time etc you can't matriculate it, cost is more like €500 and probably less as I don't believe a Swede reguires the UK Consulate certificate that eats up €145 odd.
Still your problem would be finding someone to buy a car that they would have trouble maling legal


----------



## glennaberry

glennaberry said:


> thanks canoeman,
> 
> yes i think the car is probsably only worth about 800euros and if it costs that to reregister etc theres not much point. pity really its too good to be scrapped


I have owned the car for over a year but i still must be a resident to register it here right a?nd i must register it to be a le to sell it right? And even if i was resident or sold it to a resident there wild still need to be done months of paperwork right which would make it hard and time consumingto sell right? Would it be easier to sell in Spain? Do you know where i go to scrap it ahow much would i get for it as scrap? Thanks for this!


----------



## canoeman

Why would there be months of paperwork?? some of the information you've read as above doesn't apply, isn't correct and misleading. When selling a Portuguese registered vehicle change of ownership can be done in minutes.

No you don't have to be a Resident to sell it, as the car is registered in Sweden then it's Swedish ownership/selling regulations that apply.

But I would make the point again who would buy a Swedish registered car that they couldn't legally drive in Portugal if they where a Resident. 

If you wish to matriculate or import a car into Portugal you must be a Registered Resident, otherwise you can temporarily import for a maximum of 183 days in any 12 month period.

If you want to scrap it then it should be done at a Registered scrapyard and again it's how you would inform Sweden it's been scrapped, all areas will have one ask at a garage.

Spain's laws are little different to any EU country as vehicles, registration, scrapping etc come under EU Regulations, with a little leeway of implementation allowed to each country.
Selling the same applies who wants a Swedish registered car?


----------



## glennaberry

glennaberry said:


> I have owned the car for over a year but i still must be a resident to register it here right a?nd i must register it to be a le to sell it right? And even if i was resident or sold it to a resident there wild still need to be done months of paperwork right which would make it hard and time consumingto sell right? Would it be easier to sell in Spain? Do you know where i go to scrap it ahow much would i get for it as scrap? Thanks for this![/
> 
> 
> 
> okay guess there's no point even trying to sell.it if no ones going to want it


----------



## siobhanwf

If you are looking for a place to scrap the car use this link and put in the area you are living in ...

pai.pt - Reciclagem&


Not sure if you will anything for scrap though.


----------



## oronero

glennaberry said:


> glennaberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have owned the car for over a year but i still must be a resident to register it here right a?nd i must register it to be a le to sell it right? And even if i was resident or sold it to a resident there wild still need to be done months of paperwork right which would make it hard and time consumingto sell right? Would it be easier to sell in Spain? Do you know where i go to scrap it ahow much would i get for it as scrap? Thanks for this![/
> 
> 
> 
> okay guess there's no point even trying to sell.it if no ones going to want it
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you phone a couple of Toyota specialists, they might give you something for it as they can dismantle it for spares rather than just letting it go for scrap!
Click to expand...


----------



## canoeman

Same difference a scrapped car is broken down for spares, but unless paperwork done correctly something numbered like engine has only scrap value.


----------



## glennaberry

are you saying i cant get money for scrapping it either?..what the hell kind of world are we living in?..really!


----------



## canoeman

*No, neither am I saying you can't sell it*, but because it's not a Portuguese registered car then it reduces it's value and makes it harder to sell or scrap.

I don't know Sweden's car ownership laws, which is why I've made the point a couple of times you should check them.

If it was an English car it would have to be road legal in UK to be legal here, if sold then you would need to return correct portion of documents to DVLA, buyer should also register their ownership with DVLA, if scrapped it must have a Certificate of Destruction again notified to DVLA to remove car from database.

The scrapping regulations are EU so should be common in each EU country.


----------



## greycharlestoner

this is a lighthearted post,but may have some cost saving implications.

My Citroen 2cv was made in Mangualde in 1990, sent to France and bought by a UK resident from whom I bought the car.

I have all the French documents including bill of sale import into UK...

Would it be any easier or cheaper,do you think to register the car in Portugal, seeing as it was originally manufactured here??


And do Portugal have similar schemes where less tax is levied on an older ''classic'' car?

in France, it is called vehicle de collectionn, or classic car cut off of 1960 such as in the UK?


----------



## canoeman

It will be treated as an import from UK as that is where it is currently registered, being made in Portugal has no significance.

Your car would be treated just like any other, if you meet ownership rules, have the necessary documents for car and registering your residence then you can import 1 car per person free of ISV.

Road Tax (IUC) yes Portugal does have a lower rate but your car wouldn't qualify as it's post 1960 same as UK & France. 
Unless it's accepted as a 1990 car, then it will be charged IUC at the rate of year of Metriculation which I think I posted at €93? for 2013.

Maybe the 2CV club could help especially with CoC or homologation papers, which you will need as car is less than 30 years old.


----------



## greycharlestoner

canoeman said:


> It will be treated as an import from UK as that is where it is currently registered, being made in Portugal has no significance.
> 
> Your car would be treated just like any other, if you meet ownership rules, have the necessary documents for car and registering your residence then you can import 1 car per person free of ISV.
> 
> Road Tax (IUC) yes Portugal does have a lower rate but your car wouldn't qualify as it's post 1960 same as UK & France.
> Unless it's accepted as a 1990 car, then it will be charged IUC at the rate of year of Metriculation which I think I posted at €93? for 2013.
> 
> Maybe the 2CV club could help especially with CoC or homologation papers, which you will need as car is less than 30 years old.


I wasn't actually expecting anything to the contrary...

And yes I will be asking the Dyane 2cv club in Portugal about taxing and insurance...btw the French papers give place of manufacture as Portugal and it has a Citroen Lusitania plate on the firewall...


----------



## canoeman

Tax and insurance least of your problems it's getting the Certificate of Conformity or equivalent that is the problem with older vehicles and being less than 30 years old yours won't fall under "classified as having cultural and historic interest to Portuguese State Heritage" 
this could be main areas club could be useful plus lights


----------



## jerryceltner

I have an old van a Fiat Scudo 1.9 el which has never given any trouble and still on the original engine and done 315,000 km. It uses no oil to speak of and was first registered in the UK in March 1996. I had already done one car so as not to pay ISV so I went to Customs in Peniche which is my nearest one and said I wanted to put it on Portuguese plates. They were very helpful and even filled in the forms for me. They gave me a company name here in Portugal that issue Certificates of Conformity. I had aready filled in the forms from the IMTT anf duly sent off 2 to the company. I had the forms stamped and returned in 5 days........cost €100.


----------



## canoeman

Yes but vans are ISV exempt depending on weight and a couple of other things,EU CoC weren't introduced till 1993 so available for your van but not for a 1990 car so pose a little more of a challenge


----------

